# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Преданные-сыроеды отзовитесь (г. Москва)

## Марк

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
Предлагаю преданным-сыроедам из Москвы и обл. оставлять здесь свои контактные данные (тел, E-mail, и др.)
Может есть в Москве бхати-врикша или нама-хатта из преданных-сыроедов ?
Мой телефон 8 905 722 10 53
Марк.

----------


## Макс_И

*http://vk.com/raw_prasad*
 В вконтакте есть много сыроедческих групп, иногда народ из них собирается вместе.
http://vk.com/search?c%5Bq%5D=%D1%81...5D=communities
Найдено 482 сообщества  :blink:

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

Живу в Москве 10 лет, родом - из Новосибирска, то-бишь сибиряк.
100%-ный сыроед - около 3х лет.
Сыроед моноед - около 1 года.
Стимул - сидел около 10-ти лет на аюрведичесских препаратах, лечил болезнь печени, потратил громадные финансы, значительных улучшений не было, только зависимость от аюрведических препаратов и Гуру аюрведистов.  
В первый год сыроедения полностью устранились проблемы с печенью и ЖКТ, "внешний" возраст с 38-ми "обернул вспять" в район 25-ти.
Физическая выносливость (на длительность) увеличилась как бы сказать - не в разы, а в не мыслимые обывателям десятки раз - без остановки на отдых и сон могу пройти суток трое (ну это понятно - это не цель, это "побочный эффект")
Давно забыл - о каких либо недомоганиях и болезненных явлениях связанных климатом, погодой, сезонами, и влиянием техносферы мегаполиса (грязный воздух, вода, СВЧ излучения, и многое прочее).
При общении ни где и никому не обозначаю и не озвучиваю что - сыроед.
Из преданных сыроедов лично знал только одного из  - центра Шрилы Бхактиведанты Нараяны Махараджа.
Что интересует - пиши.
ngs33@mail.ru

----------


## atmavan

В понедельник с женой сходили в кришнаитское кафе в киеве, съели самосик, супчик и кусочек пиццы. Вот только сегодня в пятницу встал с постели, жена до сих пор лежит. Может это и обычная еда для рядового преданного, но для сыроеда это уже как убийство.
Каждый раз возвращаясь к вареной еде будете чувствовать чем Вы себя раньше убивали.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Нашел такое вот мнение о сыроедении.Как прокомментируете?

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

> В понедельник с женой сходили в кришнаитское кафе в киеве, съели самосик, супчик и кусочек пиццы. Вот только сегодня в пятницу встал с постели, жена до сих пор лежит. Может это и обычная еда для рядового преданного, но для сыроеда это уже как убийство.
> Каждый раз возвращаясь к вареной еде будете чувствовать чем Вы себя раньше убивали.


Всё индивидуально. 
У меня последний год - при употреблении прасада классического термического на следующий день голова болит, как после похмелья, и чувствую себя - как мешок дряблой картошки.
Так что когда иду в Храм несу с собой на всякий случай фрукты или спрашиваю есть ли парасад - фрукты или какой примитивный простой овощной или фруктовый салат.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие вайшнавы! Если от Прасада вы плохо себя чувствуете, то вы едите с неправильным умонастроением. Одним словом, не говорите, что ели Прасад.
Для вас это просто *еда*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Простите, это не в обиду вам, просто невозможно читать, что вы так отзываетесь о Прасаде((
 :vanca calpa:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Так что когда иду в Храм несу с собой на всякий случай фрукты или спрашиваю есть ли парасад - фрукты или какой примитивный простой овощной или фруктовый салат.


 Вам лучше на таком уровне искать общество энтузиастов киртаний и воспевать вместе по 4, 6, 8 часов - хороший мотив ходить в храм. Посидеть на лекции, а во время прасада просто потихоньку уйти. А со своим прасадом приходить и накладвать самому себе в тарелку. Какой смысл. Просто смущаете и свой ум и ум других. Да и отношение к другим сами наверно чувствуете какое. Настоящее отречение это отсутствие привязанности и также апатии. 

Начинает работать правило "Дареному коню зубы не смотрят". Вам вайшнавы от души предлагают, а вы ему "ты дурак убить меня хочешь, дай фруктов". Мне не сыроедение не нравится, а капризы сыроедов. Не ешь, так лучше не ходить в такие места где едят вареное или потихоньку молча уйти с той части программы. Ато сам съел и кого то винит что его накормили.


"При общении ни где и никому не обозначаю и не озвучиваю что - сыроед." - вот это настоящий сыроед.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Посидеть на лекции, а во время прасада просто потихоньку уйти.


Верно. У нас часть преданных (и я тоже иногда) так поступает. Не из-за сыроедения, а просто потому что храмовый прасад некоторым людям уже трудно переварить, а тем более после захода Солнца.
Но это катит только если прасад в конце программы. Если же он вначале, или в середине  :smilies: , то сыроедам все же придется что-то с собой принести. Однако насколько я помню вайшнавский этикет, если вы едите что-то свое, то это нужно делать где-то отдельно, не на глазах у остальных вкушающих, дабы не возбуждать у них нездоровый интерес  :smilies:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Наша цель - понять, кто такие мы (вечные дживы) , кто такой Бог, какие у нас взаимоотношение с ним ...
как уже говоилось в другой теме:
Ступени бхакти:
Шрадха-вера
Садху-санга - общение со святыми
Ништхита-бхаджана крия - устойчивое преданное служение 
Ручи-вкус
Асакти-пробуждение любви
Бхава-высочайшее блаженство
Према-чистая любовь к Богу

Судя по результатам у некоторых сыроедов:  у них появляется много энергии и свободы допустим от сна.

Т.е. у них нет некоторых препятствий которые созданы телом.

Тогда они должны быстро достичь:   Премы-чистой любви к Богу.  

Конечно сыроедение это не средство как это достигается, а просто устраненное дополнительное препятствие.
Хотя варёноедение не является препятствием к достижению Премы - чистой любви к Богу т.к. путь и метод совсем другой.

Если человек просыроедил всю жизнь и так помер и ничего не достиг в самоосознании то эти достижения просто своего рода "украшения мертвеца"  как, допустим атлет всю жизнь качался, чтобы иметь возможность поднимать 150 кг

Невижу, чтобы хоть один известный сыроед вдохновлял людей своей Бхавой - чистой любовью к Богу. В основном "едение" и непонятно зачем "едение" ради "едения".  Здоровье. Но у многих со здоровьем проблем нет. Лично у меня например.
Тоже люблю салатики, пью дистилированную воду (аналог дождевой), но не откажусь от чашечки ароматного вареного риса можно и без соли, чашки горячего молока с мёдом. Просто надо есть умеренно и не наедаться как поросенок.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Невижу, чтобы хоть один известный сыроед вдохновлял людей своей Бхавой - чистой любовью к Богу.


Ну как же... А матаджи Ямуна, чей голос звучит каждый день во всех храмах ИСККОН?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дело даже не в том, какой Прасад ест вайшнав (сырой или вареный). Проблема просматривается у начинающих сыроедов. Как правило-это неуважение к Прасаду, который с любовью готовят преданные в Храме или на нама-хатте. я знаю, как преданные там предаются, какую бхакти вкладывают в подношение Кришне.

А это пренебрежение всю духовную жизнь на корню перечеркивает. Это, действительно, больно видеть((

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Лучшее, что мы можем сделать-это поклониться Прасаду и попросить прощения, что наше невежественное тело не может его принять и переварить.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Ну как же... А матаджи Ямуна, чей голос звучит каждый день во всех храмах ИСККОН?


А я и не в курсе. Знаю только, что на Польском туре (скорее это было не слишком давно)  сын Индрадьюмны Свами наблюдал как она ест медленно, очень почтительно к каждому кусочку, понимая что Прасад - это сам Кришна, как почитал прасад сам Шрила Прабхупада. Но это было в общей компании с вайшнавами. Не слышал, что она жаловалась на вареную пищу. Вполне возможно, что в одиночестве отдавала приоритет сыроедению. Чайтанья Махапрабху очень любил различные виды Шака (зелень). Но в обществе вайшнавов, чтобы не смущать их умы можно и поесть вместе со всеми, не смертельно и не так уж трагично и не так уж часто это может быть. Бывает лектора в маленьком городе (ятре) , хотят отблагодарить и накормить, там уж действительно не откажешься и обидишь людей, которым с воодушевлением рассказывал о Кришне. Не знаю как кто то не может оправиться неделю, может действительно со здоровьем проблемы. А В Москве, в общей массе, если уйти с прасада, то и никто и не заметит , проблем нет.

Мададжи Ямуна  поступила мудро - давая и раздавая суть - Святое Имя, что несравнимо с просто "едением". Если давать метод "едения" без метода духовной практики, то это просто холостой выстрел в никуда.

Матаджи Ямуна автор книги "Кухня Господа Кришны" 800 страниц с более чем 530 подробных рецептов (в основном вареные, жареные, пареные, копченые, тушеные)
в которую простенькие салаты и "болтушки на гречневой муке " даже не вошли т.к. они делаются слишком просто, чтобы этому кого то учить.  Она готовила для Шрилы Прабхупады, училась рецептам в Индии , припоминаю историю в поезде как она варила рис и смогла приготовить в таких условиях.
Настоящий сыроед, если она при всём этом следовала своей диете, хотя надо проверить достоверность информации.

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

> Дело даже не в том, какой Прасад ест вайшнав (сырой или вареный). Проблема просматривается у начинающих сыроедов. Как правило-это неуважение к Прасаду, который с любовью готовят преданные в Храме или на нама-хатте. я знаю, как преданные там предаются, какую бхакти вкладывают в подношение Кришне.
> 
> А это пренебрежение всю духовную жизнь на корню перечеркивает. Это, действительно, больно видеть((


Ну конечно можно из мухи сделать слона - достаточно легко.
Да не Печаль!
Не обидел ни одного преданного )))
Вопрос с Прасадом давно решил - тихо молча с умом и сообразительностью предложенный Прасад - кладу в пакет, беру с собой - угощаю двух своих соседок Вайшнави, претензий на это счет  - ни разу не получил)))
Особых сложностей не вижу "что есть, а что не есть" в Храме - в дар приношу для предложения/подношения на алтарь Божествам хорошие красивы фрукты, затем позднее после получаю в угощение эти же фрукты, это естественно уже совершенно другие плоды - после как их отведали Божества )))
Мне проще т.к  в Москве в основном посещаю Храм - на квартире, где собирается 10-20 вайшнавов, допущенные - готовят Прасад на такую группу, шесть а то и больше видов блюд, в том числе фруктовые и овощные салаты, желающие вкушают Прасад сыроеденческий. 
А в Землях Враджи - в Матхах которые посещаю тоже с этим нет проблем. 
У многих начинающих годовалых сыроедов - "сносит крышу", выбросы и всплески эмоций, перевозбуждение ума, от проходящих процессов и детокса в организме, которые влияют на тело а затем и на Ум, наблюдаются эмоциональные не нормальные явления и подозрительные "задвиги".

Всё индивидуально.
У каждой индивидуальной Дживы - индивидуальная связь и взаимоотношения/бхава с Бхагаваном )))
Каждый устанавливает пределы и уровни аскезы - сам.
Есть к примеру - благоприятные месяцы Чатурмасьи, как раз в сезон созревания фруктов и овощей - что способствует легкой возможности провести аскезу на сыром,  "кто действует в этот период для удовлетворения Господа, сам обретает удовлетворение".
Всё индивидуально и зависит от личной - мотивации.
Мне на сыроедении - широко раскрываются новые границы восприятия и самоощущения, легко и просто входить в трансцендентальное состояние во время - повторений Святых Имён, участия в церемониях, пудж, Ягий, при медитации на Панча-Таттву и Божеств, при их омовении чувствовать их состояние, их вибрации, иногда слышать их.
Эта преданность не на уровне - накопленной в ячейках памяти статической информации, интеллектуального мышления и напускной позы чувств (создания настроения), это на уровне внутреннего разума.
При хорошо проработанном режиме - при хорошей фундаментальной подготовке, равномерном процессе перехода на сырые фрукты, овощи, зелень, сухофрукты, пчелопродукты - достаточно легко  просто и гармонично очиститься от "нечистот" в физическом теле и головном мозге, на клеточном уровне. 

Далее по мере очищения головного мозга - повышаются уровни вибраций Сознания, могут развиваются способности не интеллектуального чувственного восприятия мира, экстрасенсорное видение - у кого видение ауры, и видение тонко материального мира, у кого чтение и слышание мыслей, сканирование и диагностика заболеваний, некие - сидхи, каждому дается ровно столько сколько - надо.
Главное что - захват Фокуса внимания Ума потоками информации окружающего индустриального мира/технологической цивилизации - уже проблематичен т.к чистый мозг/тело схожи со "сверх проводником" и целенаправленно захватывающий Ум поток внешней информации и событий окружающего индустриального мира не производит - "завихрений", возмущений, не отвлекает,  "не колышит", проблематичен "Захват Фокуса внимания Ума", ощущается прилив энергии и сил, счастья, спокойствия и уравновешенности.   
Здесь - всё индивидуально.
Каждый сам по себе - устанавливает пределы обетов и аскез. 
Всё зависит от - мотивации.

----------


## Макс_И

> с любовью готовят преданные в Храме или на нама-хатте. я знаю, как преданные там предаются, какую бхакти вкладывают в подношение Кришне.


 
Да... лучше вареная еда...но *с любовью*  :mig: , чем сырая и без любви...  немного выдержек на эту тему :

- Если я говорю языками человеческими и ангельскими, но любви не имею, то я становлюсь подобным меди звенящей или кимвалу бряцающему. Если я *имею дар пророчества* и знаю все тайны* и обладаю всей мудростью* и веру имею мощную как ураган, который горы сдвигает, *но любви не имею - то я ничто*. И если я раздам всё, что имею, чтобы накормить бедных, и отдам весь свой огонь, полученный от моего Отца, но любви не имею, нет мне в том пользы никакой. Любовь терпелива, любовь добра. Любовь не завидует, не творит зла, не гордится, не знает грубости и корысти, не спешит гневаться, не замышляет дурного, не радуется неправде, но наслаждается истиной. Любовь всё покрывает, всему верит, всегда надеется, любовь всё переносит, никогда не прекращается, даже если все языки умолкнут и всё знание исчезнет. Ибо мы отчасти знаем и отчасти ошибаемся, но когда настанет полнота совершенства, то, что отчасти прекратится. Когда человек был младенцем, то говорил по-младенчески, по-младенчески разумел, по-младенчески мыслил, а когда возмужал, то оставил младенческое. Ибо сейчас мы видим сквозь стекло и через неясные изречения. Сейчас мы знаем отчасти, но когда мы предстанем перед Богом, мы будем знать не отчасти, а так, как будет он учить нас. Сейчас же есть только три: вера, надежда и любовь, *прежде всего** любовь*.

- Только посредством любви Отец Небесный и Мать Земная и Сын Человеческий становятся одним. Ибо дух Сына Человеческого сотворен был из духа Отца Небесного, а тело его - из тела Матери Небесной. И поэтому станьте совершенными как совершенны дух вашего Отца Небесного и тело вашей Матери Земной. И так любите вашего Отца Небесного, как он любит ваш дух. И так любите вашу Мать Земную, как она любит ваше тело. И так любите ваших истинных братьев, как ваш Отец Небесный и ваша Мать Земная любят их. И даст вам тогда ваш Отец Небесный свой дух святой, а ваша Мать Земная даст вам тело свое святое. И тогда Сыны Человеческие, как истинные братья будут проявлять любовь один к другому, любовь, которую они получили от их Отца Небесного и от их Матери Земной, и станут они утешителями друг друга. И исчезнут тогда с земли всё зло и вся печаль, и будет на земле любовь и радость. И будет тогда земля подобна небесам - придет царство Бога. И явится тогда Сын Человеческий во всей славе своей, чтобы наследовать царство Бога. И тогда поделят Сыны Человеческие их божественное наследие, царство Бога. Ибо теперь сыны Человеческие будут пребывать в Отце Небесном и в Матери Земной, и Отец Небесный и Мать Земная будут пребывать в них. И тогда с царством Бога придет конец времен. Ибо любовь Отца Небесного даст каждому жизнь вечную в царстве Бога. Ибо* любовь вечна и превосходит смерть*.

- Сейчас я говорю с вами на живом языке Бога живого, через дух святой нашего Отца Небесного. Хотя и нет среди вас ни одного, кто способен понять всё о чем я говорю. Тот, кто излагает вам писания, говорит с вами на мертвом языке мертвецов, через свое немощное и смертное тело. И потому все могут понять его, ибо все люди больны и пребывают в смерти. Никто не видит света жизни. Слепые ведут слепых по темным тропам грехов, болезней и страданий, и в конце концов все падают в яму смерти.
- Я послан к вам Отцом, чтобы я мог заставить свет жизни засиять перед вами. Свет освещает себя самого и тьму, тьма же знает лишь себя, но света не знает. И много еще имею сказать вам, но вы пока еще не в состоянии выдержать это. Ибо глаза ваши привыкли ко тьме, и полный свет Отца Небесного ослепит вас. Поэтому вы пока не можете понять то, о чем я говорю вам про Отца Небесного, пославшего меня к вам. Поэтому сначала следуйте лишь законам вашей Матери Земной, о которых я говорил вам. И когда её ангелы очистят и обновят тела ваши и укрепят глаза ваши, вы сможете выносить свет нашего Отца Небесного. Если вы сможете смотреть на яркое полуденное солнце немигающими глазами, то тогда вы сможете взглянуть на ослепительный свет вашего Отца Небесного, который в тысячу раз ярче, чем сияние тысячи солнц. И как же вы сможете смотреть на ослепительный свет вашего Отца Небесного, если вы не можете вынести даже свет сияющего солнца. Поверьте мне, солнце подобно пламени свечи рядом с солнцем истины Отца Небесного. *И поэтому имейте и веру, и надежду, и любовь*. *Истинно говорю вам, не захотите вы иной награды*. Если вы верите моим словам, вы верите и в того, кто послал меня, *кто является владыкой всего, с которым всё возможно*. Ибо то, что невозможно для людей, всё это возможно с Богом. Если вы имеете веру в ангелов Матери Земной и выполняете её законы, вера ваша будет поддерживать вас, и вы никогда не увидите болезни.* Имейте также надежду на любовь вашего Отца Небесного, ибо тот, кто доверяет ему, никогда не будет обманут, и никогда не увидит он смерти.*
-* Любите друг друга*, ибо Бог есть любовь, и ангелы его будут знать, что вы идете его путями. И тогда все ангелы предстанут перед лицом вашим и станут служить вам. А Сатана со всеми его грехами, болезнями и нечистотами покинет ваше тело. Идите и избегайте грехов, покайтесь, примите крещение, чтобы могли вы родиться вновь и не грешить более.
Затем Иисус поднялся, но все остальные продолжали сидеть, ибо каждый ощущал силу слов его. И затем меж облаков появилась полная луна и окутала Иисуса своим ярким светом. И искры исходили от его волос, а он стоял меж них в лунном свете, как будто парил в воздухе. И ни один человек не сдвинулся с места, и ни одного голоса не было слышно. И никто не знал, сколько времени прошло, ибо время остановилось.
Затем Иисус протянул им свои руки и сказал:
- *Да будет мир вам.*
И удалился, как дуновение ветра, колеблющее зелень деревьев.





Шрила Прабхупада. О любви к Богу

28. *Высшая цель это любовь к Бог*у

Шрила Прабхупада: Проверить любое писание можно посмотрев как оно помогает развить любовь к Богу. Если вы видите, что следуя каким-либо религиозным принципам вы развиваете любовь к Богу это прекрасно. Нет никакой разницы Библия это, Коран или Бхагавад гита. Мы должны видеть каков плод. Если плод таков, что люди развивают любовь к Богу, тогда это прекрасно. Не пытайтесь понять таким образом «это хорошо, это хорошо, а это плохо.» Нет. Пытайтесь понять результат. Если вы видите плод это первоклассно. Итак. Нет разницы Библия или Гита, если вы развиваете любовь к Богу читая Библию, это первоклассно. И если вы развиваете любовь к Богу читая Бхагавад гиту. Это первоклассно. *Но если вы не делаете этого.* То ни Библия, ни Коран, ни Бхагавад гита не помогут вам.   
-----------------------------------------------------------
Кэрол: Гурудев, скажите, пожалуйста, что такое любовь?

Шрила Прабхупада: Любовь - это когда у вас есть что-то очень вкусное, и вы обязательно делитесь с тем, кого вы любите. Точно также, влюбленные всегда дарят друг другу подарки. К примеру, когда юноша любит девушку, он всегда думает о том, как подарить ей что-нибудь, и она старается доставить ему радость своим подарком. Если у вас в сердце есть что-то сокровенное, вы обязательно захотите поделиться с тем, кого вы любите. И вы рассчитываете, что любимый вами человек тоже не будет держать от вас секретов и будет делиться с вами. Если же вы любите кого-то только потому, что он красив - для удовлетворения собственных чувств - и у вас есть секреты от него, то это не любовь, а вожделение.

Существует шесть видов взаимоотношений в любви, или обмена любовью между влюбленными, и они являются признаками любви. Дарить и принимать подарки, угощать и принимать угощение, открывать свое сердце и выслушивать тайны другого. Это и есть любовь. И чем больше вы развиваете эти шесть видов взаимоотношений, *тем больше возрастает ваша любовь*.

Шрила Прабхупада: Научное знание о Боге не нуждается в чувствах. Здесь чувства не нужны и даже бесполезны. Знание о Боге должно опираться на факты. Нет никакой пользы от ваших эмоций. Эмоции имеют смысл только на высших стадиях экстатической любви к Богу. Но для предварительного изучения науки о Боге нет нужды в ваших чувствах.

Кэрол: И все же в процессе бхакти, эти чувства и любовь должны присутствовать, не так ли?

Шрила Прабхупада: Да, но это уже на самом возвышенном уровне, а не вначале. Вначале, преданность означает, что вы готовы предаться Богу, разумом понимая необходимость этого. *Сначала вы должны понять, что Бог стоит того, чтобы Ему предаться*. Кришна говорит: "Предайся Мне". Но пока вы не поймете, почему Кришна достоин того, чтобы вы ему предались, зачем вы будете делать это? Если сразу же, как вы приехали сюда, я потребовал, чтобы вы мне предались, разве бы вы подчинились? Почему вы должны мне подчиняться, если вы не знаете ни моих качеств, ни моих особенностей?

Поэтому, прежде чем предаться, вы должны узнать ту личность, которой вы собираетесь предаться. И только после этого вы предаетесь. И эта преданность - настоящая. А слепая преданность не может долго продолжаться. И слепая любовь к Богу не сможет длиться долго. А так как смысл человеческой жизни заключается в том, чтобы предаться Богу, мы должны знать, кто Он такой и что Он из себя представляет. И когда это основано на прочных знаниях, ваши чувства тоже уместны. Это значит, что вы уже достигли чего-то.* Если вы понимаете, что Бог дает вам все, то эмоции, основанные на этом знании, вполне уместны.* Однако, если кто-то с самого начала осознает это, и поэтому эмоционален - "О, Господь так милостив! Я должен служить Ему", - то его чувства - настоящие, и это очень хорошо.

Но у обычных людей таких эмоций не возникает. Поэтому они должны изучать науку о Боге. И уже потом, когда они *полностью осознают величие Бога*,* чувство любви к Нему проявится в их сердцах*. И это - истинное чувство. А иначе, их преданность Богу - всего лишь сентимент. Он пройдет. Он не сможет длиться долго, ибо это - преходящее чувство.

----------


## Amrita Sita dd

> Так что когда иду в Храм несу с собой на всякий случай фрукты или спрашиваю есть ли парасад - фрукты или какой примитивный простой овощной или фруктовый салат.


Или Вы можете раздавать прасад на воскресном пиру. Я много раз видела, как преданные-сыроеды служили на раздаче, и все были довольны - и вкушающие и раздатчики  :mig:

----------


## Amrita Sita dd

Есть еще маленький компромисс - если уж сильно настивают на принятии прасада, (такое ведь бывает, да) - возмите 1 рисинку или крошку махапрасада - и вот Вы уже приняли прасад)))) Ведь нигде не стоит, что надо почитать прасад вёдрами. Отказываться от прасада тоже нехорошо, а принять маленькую крошку можно, все таки прасад неотличен от Кришны , и если нам предлагают прасад преданные - это большая удача, не надо недооценивать, или отказывать, можно вот так найти золотую середину..

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Есть еще маленький компромисс - - возмите 1 рисинку или крошку махапрасада . Отказываться от прасада тоже нехорошо, а принять маленькую крошку можно, все таки прасад неотличен от Кришны , и если нам предлагают прасад преданные - это большая удача, не надо недооценивать, или отказывать, можно вот так найти золотую середину..


 :good:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Кстати, кто был на украинском фестивале, возможно знают замечательного преданного Андрея Полищука, он главнокомандующий раздатчиков прасада. В 2012 году мне посчастливилось жить с ним в одной комнате. И когда я "въехал" в номер и стал вытаскивать из сумки какие-то булки-пироги, оставшиеся с предыдущего ретрита, и предлагать ему, он вежливо сказал "Спасибо, но я больше по сыроедной части". Ну и ладно, другие съели  :smilies:  В общем я так и не понял, полный он сыроед или нет, но в любом случае это не мешает ему заниматься столь важным служением, как раздача прасада.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Сегодня наткнулись на удивительную лекцию на Ведамедиа.ру называется "МОЙ ДРУГ ВРЕМЯ". Там удивительно доходчиво объясняются основные правила режима и питания на основании традиционной АюрВеды! 
(и о сыроедении тоже)
Очень рекомендуем :good: 
*
http://vedamedia.ru/mihail-subotyalov-moy-drug-vremya*

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

> Или Вы можете раздавать прасад на воскресном пиру. Я много раз видела, как преданные-сыроеды служили на раздаче, и все были довольны - и вкушающие и раздатчики


иногда случается раздаю прасад -  иногда делаю и приношу самодельные для Махапрасада сладкие большие шарики из моченого сырого смолотого в блендере миндаля с кунжутом с мёдом в кокосовой стружке, 
в общем - мало кто знает что являюсь "сыроежкой", может несколько преданных, так гораздо проще и спокойнее - меньше вопросов и лишних мыслей в уме у окружающих, магнитный эффект притягивания и без того присутствует - народ присматривается и что то чувствует, особенно чувствительные те кто посвятил несколько лет практикам йоги и цигун (рыбак рыбака издали примечает) потом начинают спрашивать задавать наводящие вопросы условно говоря - ты какой то не такой...и понеслось - как от чего и почему.
Меня интересует в первую очередь - садху-санга от возвышенного расика-вайшнава.

----------


## atmavan

> Дорогие вайшнавы! Если от Прасада вы плохо себя чувствуете, то вы едите с неправильным умонастроением. Одним словом, не говорите, что ели Прасад.
> Для вас это просто *еда*


Кстати, именно во время принятия прасада рядом в этом же кафе показывали видеоматериалы про отходы, как их перерабатывают, как они загрязняют окружающую среду и т.д. Не исключено что именно это могло так повлиять на состояние после еды. Может не стоит показывать мусор когда люди едят??

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кстати, именно во время принятия прасада рядом в этом же кафе показывали видеоматериалы про отходы, как их перерабатывают, как они загрязняют окружающую среду и т.д. Не исключено что именно это могло так повлиять на состояние после еды. Может не стоит показывать мусор когда люди едят??


Конечно, время приёма Прасада надо только наслаждаться Кришной в форме Прасада :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Боб: А вот, скажем, прасад [пища, предложенная Кришне]. Его предлагают, и затем мы его едим. Подают различные блюда, некоторые мне нравятся, а некоторые нет. 

Шрила Прабхупада: Этого не должно быть. Совершенство заключается в том, чтобы принимать все, что предложено Кришне. В этом совершенство. Нельзя говорить: “Это мне нравится, а это нет”. Пока вы делаете эти различия, вы еще не поняли, что такое прасад. 

Преданный: Что если кто-то говорит, что это ему нравится, а другое нет? Предположим, кто-то готовит прасад... 

ШП: Этому у нас нет места. Все, что нравится Кришне, замечательно! 

Преданный: Да, ну а если кто-то готовит прасад очень хорошо, и... 

ШП: Нет, если прасад готовится искренне, с преданностью, он нравится Кришне. Так было с Видурой. Видура кормил Кришну бананами, но так глубоко задумался, что сами бананы выбрасывал, а Кришну кормил кожурой, и Он ел. (Все смеются.) Кришна видел его преданность, Он может съесть что угодно, если это предложено Ему с преданностью. Материальный вкус не играет никакой роли. Так и преданный: он принимает прасад Кришны независимо от того, хорош он на вкус или нет. Мы должны принимать все. ..

Боб: Я все еще не очень хорошо понимаю, что такое прасад. Но если хотите, я еще подумаю и завтра снова спрошу вас об этом. 

Шрила Прабхупада: Прасад всегда прасад. Но поскольку наш духовный уровень недостаточно высок, иногда прасад нам не нравится. 

Боб: Некоторые блюда слишком остры, и у меня болит желудок. 

ШП: Что ж... Это оттого что мы не можем по достоинству оценить прасад, но повар все же должен принимать это во внимание. Кришне нужно предлагать самые лучшие блюда, поэтому если мы предлагаем третьесортные, то не выполняем свой долг. Но Кришна может принять что угодно, если это предлагает Ему преданный, и преданный может вкушать любой прасад, даже очень острый. Хиранйакашипу дал своему сыну яд, и мальчик [предложив яд Кришне] выпил его, словно нектар. Даже если кому-то прасад кажется очень острым, преданным он доставляет удовольствие. Тут дело не в специях. Ему был предложен яд, настоящий яд. Ракшаси Путана тоже предложила Кришне яд. Но Кришна был настолько милостив, что подумал: “Она относится ко Мне, как мать”. Он принял яд и даровал ей освобождение. Кришна не думает о других плохо... 

Боб:Я хотел бы спросить еще кое-что о прасаде, если можно. Предположим, кто-то из преданных болен, и из-за этого не ест ту или иную пищу. Например, некоторые преданные не едят ги(топленое масло). из-за больной печени. Должны ли эти преданные есть любой прасад? 

ШП: Нет, нет. Преданные, которые несовершенны, могут выбирать. Но совершенньй преданный не выбирает. Зачем подражать совершенным преданным? Пока вам один прасад нравится, а другой нет, вы еще не стали совершенным преданным. Зачем подражать тем, кто совершенен и ест все? 

Боб: О... 

ШП: Дело в том, что совершенный преданный принимает любой прасад, не выбирая. Все, что предложено Кришне—нектар. .."

*"Совершенные вопросы-совершенные ответы"*

----------


## Марк

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные.
Мои поклоны. Вся Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
У меня вопрос.
Хотел бы организовать намма-хату в Москве для преданных-сыроедов, но нет места для проведения.
Может кто-нибудь из преданных здесь согласится проводить у себя дома такую намма-хату.
Приготовление сыроедческого прасада беру на себя.
Пишите или звоните. Мой тел 8 905 722 10 53

----------


## николааевич

> Меня интересует в первую очередь - садху-санга от возвышенного расика-вайшнава.


Такая же майа, как и философы-сыроеды (не путать с лечебной диетой).

----------


## Макс_И

А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада  

"Пусть каждый остаётся в природном... Возьмите фрукт с деревьев и выпейте молоко, вам уже достаточно. ВАМ НЕ НУЖНО ДАЖЕ ВАРИТЬ. Существуют фрукты.
Раньше все мудрецы брали фрукты с деревьев и молоко от коров. Вот и всё".

"Let everyone remain in nature's... 
You take fruit from the trees and drink milk, you are also sufficient.
You don't require to cook even. There are fruits.
Formerly all the sages they were taking fruits from the trees, and milk from the cows. That's all".
http://makevrndavan.org/doc/word/S.P. Milk Diet.doc

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Нашел такое вот мнение о сыроедении.Как прокомментируете?


Слушал мнение этого товарища о кришнаитах - что-то плёл про агентов ЦРУ - такой бред ещё поискать надо...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

разумный Прабху, говорит о сыроедение в наше время, как о проявлении *фанатизма*

Согласен.

----------


## Макс_И

> разумный Прабху, говорит о сыроедение в наше время, как о проявлении фанатизма
> 
> Согласен.


конешно можно всевозможные мнения изучать. Но о вегетерианстве лучше слушать от вегетерианцев а не от мясоедов. Точно также и о питании дарами природы).... Когда то случайно увидел интервью Иосифа Пригожина о вегетерианстве)). Он сказал тогда что сам уже 5 лет был вегетерианцем, мол неплохо - но нужны белки и незаменимые аминокислоты. Особенно в детстве, молодому растущему организму). И сейчас иногда включает в рацион "белок" =(....
 Для кого то фанатизм а для кого то спасение жизни. Я например как сыроед с мнением выше  согласен лишь на 30 процентов). Все зависит от человека, от условий жизни, но идеал такой что лучше действительно без огня)


В «Бхагавад-гите» сказано, что йог должен удалиться в лес и поселиться в уединенном и освященном месте. Мы видим, что Притху Махараджа, уйдя в лес, не питался пищей, которую присылали бы ему из города его последователи или ученики. Отшельник, давший обет провести остаток своих дней в лесу, должен питаться только корнями и корой деревьев, плодами, сухими листьями и другими ДАРАМИ ПРИРОДЫ.

Даже *пища*, которую предпочитает каждый человек, бывает *трех видов*, в зависимости от трех гун материальной природы. То же относится и к жертвоприношениям, тапасйе и благотворительности. Теперь послушай о различии между ними.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В зависимости от обстоятельств и гун материальной природы человек по-разному питается, приносит жертвы, проходит через тапасйу и занимается благотворительностью. Все это может осуществляться на различных уровнях. Сумевший аналитическим путем понять, в рамках каких гун осуществляются определенные действия, поистине мудр. Те же, кто думают, что все типы жертвоприношений, пища или благотворительность находятся на одном уровне, тот неразборчив и глуп. Некоторые миссионеры утверждают, что можно делать, что угодно, и достигнуть совершенства. Эти неразумные наставники действуют вопреки писаниям. Они изобретают свои собственные пути и сбивают людей с толку.

без фанатизма) о пище в гуне добродетели :

Пища, дорогая тем, кто в гуне добродетели, УВЕЛИЧИВАЕТ продолжительность жизни, ОЧИЩАЕТ их существование и дает СИЛУ, ЗДОРОВЬЕ, счастье и удовлетворение. Такая пища - *СОЧНАЯ*, маслянистая,* здоровая* и приятная сердцу.

сочная - это фрукты зелень овощи, свежие и богатые собственным соком).

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> В «Бхагавад-гите» сказано, что йог должен удалиться в лес и поселиться в уединенном и освященном месте. Мы видим, что Притху Махараджа, уйдя в лес, не питался пищей, которую присылали бы ему из города его последователи или ученики. Отшельник, давший обет провести остаток своих дней в лесу, должен питаться только корнями и корой деревьев, плодами, сухими листьями и другими ДАРАМИ ПРИРОДЫ.


и зачем приводить пример ванапрастхи?
Торсунов сказал все по делу на 100 процентов, фанатизм еще никого ни к чему хорошему не приводил. 
Согласен, что есть лечебная диета, это не фанатизм и совсем другая история.

----------


## Макс_И

> и зачем приводить пример ванапрастхи?


потому что жизнь в лесу есть жизнь в гуне благости. Так живя в городах у гуне страсти человек проживает например одно поколение а ванапрастхи проживали и 5 и более. Пример был не только ванапрастхи. В комментарии обозначено что пища бывает трех видов и понять какая к какому виду относиться можно проанализировав. И :
В зависимости от обстоятельств и гун материальной природы человек *по-разному питается*
Сумевший аналитическим путем понять, в рамках каких гун осуществляются определенные действия, поистине мудр. Те же, кто думают, что все типы жертвоприношений, *пища или благотворительность находятся на одном уровне*, тот неразборчив и глуп. Некоторые миссионеры утверждают, что можно делать, что угодно, и достигнуть совершенства. Эти неразумные наставники действуют вопреки писаниям. Они изобретают свои собственные пути и сбивают людей с толку.

И дальше Кришна конкретно говорит какая пища в гуне добродетели - без связи с ванапрастхой.:

Пища, дорогая тем, кто в гуне добродетели, УВЕЛИЧИВАЕТ продолжительность жизни, ОЧИЩАЕТ их существование и дает СИЛУ, ЗДОРОВЬЕ, счастье и удовлетворение. Такая пища - *СОЧНАЯ*, маслянистая, *здоровая* и приятная сердцу.

сочная - это фрукты зелень овощи, свежие и богатые собственным соком. Аналитически проанализирвоать можно например жаренную картошку. Но я не стану...) это может печально закончиться на этом форуме..8)

Шрила Прабхупада :
«В действительности, сырая диета – это лучшая диета для сознания Кришны».   «она простая, она поддерживает тело здоровым и чистым»,  «мы не говорим массам о ней, потому что большинство людей не могут следовать ей и мы не хотим, чтобы они отвернулись от Кришны»,   «но если ты можешь придерживаться её, то это лучшая диета для твоего сознания Кришны».

----------


## Макс_И

> Торсунов сказал все по делу на 100 процентов, фанатизм еще никого ни к чему хорошему не приводил. 
> Согласен, что есть лечебная диета, это не фанатизм и совсем другая история.


К сожалению в наше время человек даже приготовлением на огне злоупотребляет. Делает чудовищные ошибки где вообще не должен. Например ест на следующий день разогревая. К приготовленным блюдам можно например делать полезные салаты с зеленью. Пить соки и молоко, иногда поститься. Но человек доводит себя макаронами хлебом ... и другими неполезными продуктами до болезней диабетов атеросклерозов и прочих страданий.

+ все что в упаковках в банках в пакетах типа соков консервированных, шоколадки, - это мегажесть). Булки и гречка коричневая тоже)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

если честно никогда не уделял такое внимание пищи, ни ем мясо, рыбу, яйцо как учил Прабхупада, все остальное считаю фанатизмом. 
СОЧНАЯ, маслянистая, здоровая можно по разному понимать.
Можно овощи жарить, они сочными останутся.
Кто был сыроедом в парамапаре в наш век? Есть такие?

----------


## Макс_И

> СОЧНАЯ, маслянистая, здоровая можно по разному понимать.


Там все слова нужно рассматривать, и понять их можно достаточно глубоко не наскоком... А вообще это долгая тема) Шастры не считают СЕ фанатизмом. И вам как последователю просто тоже не стоит). В силу индивидуальных особенностей человека она может и не подойти) но кому подходит те и рады).

Как понимать Прабхупада сказал :
«В действительности, *сырая диета* – это лучшая диета для сознания Кришны». «она простая, она *поддерживает тело здоровым* и чистым», «мы не говорим массам о ней, потому что большинство людей не могут следовать ей и мы не хотим, чтобы они отвернулись от Кришны», «но если ты можешь придерживаться её, то это лучшая диета для твоего сознания Кришны».




> Кто был сыроедом в парамапаре в наш век? Есть такие?


Нарада Муни был сыроедом) но не в наш век)... Многих своих учеников он тоже так учил) например Дхруву. Кришна в общем то тоже не против : Предложи Мне с любовью и преданностью: листок, цветок, плод или воду.....Акцентируя внимание прежде всего на любви).
В наш век Иисус Христос учил сыроедению... Но это другая история.
 Есть еще примеры в наш век но приводить не стану может сами вспомните, а еще есть высказывания Господа Чайтаньи.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

ничего против не имею сыроедения, но столько внимания пищи никогда не буду уделять, как говорил Лакшми Нараяна Дас, мы не вегитаринцы, а Кришнатарианцы, все остальное для меня это уже не интересно. Я в Сознание Кришны пришел ни чтобы еду есть)))
В парампаре в наш век нет сыроедов, для меня это много о чем говорит. Да, и Прабхупада насколько мне известно не был сыроедом.

Я вообще ни понимаю, зачем я это пишу, сыроедения для меня вообще не интересно)))

----------


## Макс_И

> мы не вегитаринцы, а Кришнатарианцы


 Типа прасад - это сам Кришна... Еще тут раньше в моде было слово прасадарианцы.




> Я вообще ни понимаю, зачем я это пишу, сыроедения для меня вообще не интересно)))


а мне кстати ростовщичество не интересно) и уже надоело  :mmm: ...А Лакшми нараяна Дас мне тоже нравится.

----------


## Макс_И

Надо угощать *прасадом* полубогов, святых, предков, остальных людей, своих домочадцев, родственников и друзей, видя в каждом из них преданного Верховной Личности Бога.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе каждому человеку рекомендуется *угощать других прасадом*, видя во всех живых существах частицы Верховного Господа*. Даже бедняков надо кормить не просто пищей, а прасадом .*

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Кликаем.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

двух ступеней достаточно. Всё остальное это мода, не более того.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас



----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вы бы хоть прокомментировали это, дорогой Говардхандхари прабху. Не все поймут Ваш тонкий юмор.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Да вроде и без комментариев всё достаточно толсто.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

я уже какой раз читаю заголовок этой темы-как сыроеды,ОДУМАЙТЕСЬ :biggrin1:  :crazy:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Да вроде и без комментариев всё достаточно толсто.


Вариант комметария :smilies: :

Цыган почти научил лошадь не есть,только она сдохла...Почему?

От голода спухла.

С обрыва упала.

От скуки...

Воду тоже не пила в  этом вся причина.

----------


## Светлана )

Потому что недостаточно духовно продвинута была эта лошадь, не иначе...

----------


## Марк

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные.
20-21 апреля 2013 года в Москве будет проходить ежегодный Московский Фестиваль Сыроедной Кухни http://dobrozdravin.ru/meropriyatiya/festival/
Пожалуйста, приходите. 
Говорят, очень интересный фестиваль - особено для начинающих сыроедов.
Ждём всех.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Ждём всех.


Спасибо!! Я ребенка приведу, на яблочки посмотреть. *ржет*

Не, шутки шутками, но вот эта история про девочку, которую мучают сыроеды - ужасно грустная  :sed:  ну это до какой степени глупости надо довести себя, чтобы в первую очередь подумать не о том, что девочке тупо надоело сырой овес жевать с утра до вечера (о чем подумал бы нормальный человек), а сразу сделать вывод, что у нее открылась память о прошлой жизни. Жесть, конечно.

Салатик из сырой капусты раз в 1-2 дня это клево! Но жевать эту же капусту с утра до вечера - у меня лично челюсть бы отвалилась  :smilies:

----------


## Дамир

> Салатик из сырой капусты раз в 1-2 дня это клево! Но жевать эту же капусту с утра до вечера - у меня лично челюсть бы отвалилась


Всё верно ! Никогда ни из чего, не делайте Религию !

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

> я уже какой раз читаю заголовок этой темы-как сыроеды,ОДУМАЙТЕСЬ


"Сытый голодного не разумеет"

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Просто удивительно, как любая тема, организованная сыроедами, превращается в поле для насмешек и критики... Неужели столько зависти?

----------


## VitaliyT

С сыроедением оказалось всё очень просто. Я долго разбирался в этом вопросе и понял, что само по себе это хорошо, но когда из этого делают самоцель, это становится злом. Это должно быть естественно, никак иначе.
Но все мы склонны ошибаться, потому что у нас недостаточно разума.

----------


## николааевич

> Просто удивительно, как любая тема, организованная сыроедами, превращается в поле для насмешек и критики... Неужели столько зависти?


Может это просто реакция на фанатизм сыроедов?

----------


## николааевич

> С сыроедением оказалось всё очень просто. Я долго разбирался в этом вопросе и понял, что само по себе это хорошо, но когда из этого делают самоцель, это становится злом. Это должно быть естественно, никак иначе.
> Но все мы склонны ошибаться, потому что у нас недостаточно разума.


Согласен. Это не может быть для всех каким-то критерием типа "сыроед - значит молодец", что и пытается иногда навязываться.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Просто удивительно, как любая тема, организованная сыроедами, превращается в поле для насмешек и критики... Неужели столько зависти?


Завидовать, конечно, нечему. Если люди со слабым здоровьем и плохим пищеварением ставят эксперименты над телом...тут можно сочувствовать, а не смеяться и критиковать...

Но недоумение эта тема вызывает от этого:


> Может есть в Москве бхати-врикша или нама-хатта из преданных-сыроедов ?





 :cry:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А что тут удивительного? Это же естественно - на такой нама-хатте не было бы проблем с сыроедным прасадом. А то помню как на одну нама-хатту пришел новенький-сыроед, ему только большую морковку смогли дать, да еще и пальцем тыкали. Хорошая проповедь...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А что тут удивительного? Это же естественно - на такой нама-хатте не было бы проблем с сыроедным прасадом. А то помню как на одну нама-хатту пришел новенький-сыроед, ему только большую морковку смогли дать, да еще и пальцем тыкали. Хорошая проповедь...


Тогда преданным надо искать "Кулинарные курсы для СЕ".

Ведь на нама-хатту мы приходим не покушать, правда?
Шрила Прабхупада после лекции раздавал просто кусочек СЫРОГО маха-яблока, все были счастливы :smilies: 

(А то, что мы "тыкаем пальцем"-это наше бескультурье)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

А для чего вообще это сыроедение? привязывание к еде на более глубоком уровне + иллюзия духовного прогресса.
Через сыроедение человек стремиться к почтению и уважению в обществе, очередное тонкое проявление эгоизма. 
Это только лично моё мнение)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Ведь на нама-хатту мы приходим не покушать, правда?


Покушать прасад - это очень важно. Меня в первое время знакомства с преданными привлекала возможность покушать экзотические блюда. Бесплатно, тем более, что для студента было здорово.

----------


## VitaliyT

Сыроедение - это следствие, но не самоцель. В противном случае, это зло.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Просто удивительно, как любая тема, организованная сыроедами, превращается в поле для насмешек и критики... Неужели столько зависти?


Сыроеды создают темы пропитанные насмешками и критикой варёноедов: типа: травят они себя. К тому же цитатами из шастр и прочего, что само собой косвенно и прямо говорит о том что варёноеды "лопухи". Почитаешь, почитаешь, а потом и пишешь сообщение. Срабатывает самооборона варёноедов и не более. Самая безобидная, ненавязчивая и возможно полезная тема сыроедов - это тема с рецептами.Сыроедить самому потихоньку и делится рецептами давая возможность узнать об этом другим. Лично я считаю по опыту личному и некоторых других, что увлечение диетами такого типа это временное явление. Лет на 5, 10 у кого больше у кого меньше. Период для того чтобы всё перепробовать и убедиться что "воз и ныне там". К таким жестким мерам зачастую толкают страдания, беспокойства и болезни. Человек страдает и последняя инстанция и решение: Всё. Объявляю голодовку. Естественно, это аскеза и она работает. Страдания и беспокойства уходят, карма плохая сгорает и отрабатывается. Как только она кончается, приходит здоровье, умиротворение и возможности для чувственных наслаждений. И это последний этап. Увлечение диетами проходит, происходит переоценка ценностей, выводы из опыта. И человек зачастую говорит: А я сначала думал так, а оказалось не так и сам немного смеётся над собой. Хорошо если он за этот  период не навредил себе. И не пожалел. Бывает и жалеют. Перебрали немного с аскезами. Хотя внутри конечно всё равно не очень жалеют, потому что мы не тело. Какое бы тело ни было, даже если его едят черви и в оно самом жалком состоянии, через небольшой промежуток времени придется его выбросить и получить новое тело. В наш век самый  могущественный эффекитвный  метод это совместное воспевание Святых Имен большое количество времени. О пользе любых аскез, действий, пожертвований, работы, служения, строек, перестроек, цитат,дискуссий, опыта,нововведений, нововыведений и т.д. можно судить по тому насколько увеличилось воспевание Святых Имен в жизни человека, в жизни ятры города... Возможно сыроедение это десять нулей. И если  спереди поставить 1(единицу)  в виде воспевания Святых Имен то получится очень солидная сумма. А если 1(единицы) нет то результат всех усилий ноль.
Спасибо всем кто дочитал это сообщение до конца :smilies:  Хорошо к этому совету прислушаться сейчас, а не через 30 лет :smilies: 
Мой вольный пересказ наставлений Аиндры Прабху. Эффект приятно удивит.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Самая безобидная, ненавязчивая и возможно полезная тема сыроедов - это тема с рецептами.


 :good: 
Рецепты в тут очень хорошие! Спасибо преданным.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

скрытая лень ?

----------


## Артемий Апельсиней

сыроед г.Москва скиньте пожалуйста свежие рецепты или книги  вегетарианской кухни

----------


## Макс_И

> скиньте пожалуйста свежие рецепты или книги вегетарианской кухни


 Рецепты вегетерианской кухни есть и на нашем форуме :
*http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=15*
Форум -ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА - Рецепты кухни Кришны

Сырые рецепты есть и тут

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...B4%D0%BE%D0%B2

 и в группах в вконтакте :
http://vk.com/search?c%5Bq%5D=%D1%81...5D=communities
Найдено 521 сообщество

http://vk.com/albums-28687573
http://vk.com/ayaeda
http://vk.com/freshandfresh
http://vk.com/imne.com.toljatti
http://vk.com/syroed.shop
http://vk.com/club12590561
http://vk.com/superejkaru
http://vk.com/rawdinner
http://vk.com/cafeukrop
http://vk.com/club23130055
http://vk.com/club32389160
http://vk.com/monosyroedenie
http://vk.com/club4300555
http://monosyroed.ucoz.com/forum/
http://vk.com/club17540942
http://vk.com/club34538725
http://vk.com/golodanie
http://vk.com/darisolncaspb
http://vk.com/rawworkout

----------


## Макс_И

сыроеды в кинематографе =)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Уважаемые сыроеды, посоветуйте пожалуйста, что принимать на ужин принимать?

----------


## bhaktidevidasi

> Уважаемые сыроеды, посоветуйте пожалуйста, что принимать на ужин принимать?


Согласно аюрведе, на ужин желательно принимать зеленые овощи имеющие лунную природу и пресный вкус, а не картошку и морковку или апельсины. Также рекомендуется аюрведой пить парное молоко, можно со специями. Не рекомендуется есть фрукты,ягоды, возбуждающие продукты, молочнокислые продукты, сладкое, соленое ,кислое, острое, горькое, жирное, в общем пищу в страсти.

----------


## Марк

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные-сыроеды (и сыроедки)
Есть хорошая новость.
Появился замечательный сайт "Клуб знакомств для вайшнавов"  http://www.vivahaclub.com/rus/
Регистрируйтесь на нём, пишите в поле "Интересы" - сыроедение, чтобы мы могли найти друг друга.
Хари Бол.
Вся Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> сладкое, соленое ,кислое, острое, горькое, жирное,* в общем* пищу в страсти.


Кто вас этому научил, что это пища в гуне страсти? 
В Бхагавад-гите Шри Кришна рассказывает, какая пища в какой гуне находится. 
Почитайте, если еще не читали, чтобы представить, как выглядит ваше высказывание в свете слов Бога.

----------


## Марк

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные.
Примите мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
На этой недели 1 октября в субботу в 12 часов состоится намма-хата для преданных-сыроедов. Это город Москва.
Прасад исключительно сыроедческий (меню: сыроедческое сабджи, финики, овощные салаты без соли, ...)
Приходите. Божества Шри Шри Нитай Навадвипа Чандра ждут вас.
Контактный тел: 8 917 590 95 11
Марк.

----------


## Марк

> 1 октября


1 ноября

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Сыроедение вполне подходит для ванапрастхи, жизни в лесу после семейной жизни:

на — не; кришта-пачйам — (зерно) выросшее благодаря обработке (земли); ашнийат — пусть ест; акриштам — (зерно) выросшее без обработки (земли); ча — и; апи — тоже; акалатах — несвоевременно (созревшее); агни-паквам — (зерно) сваренное на огне; атха — а также; амам — манго; ва — или; арка-паквам — (плоды) которые созрели благодаря солнечным лучам; ута — определенно; ахарет — пусть ест (ванапрастха) .
человек, ведущий жизнь ванапрастхи, не должен питаться зерном, выросшим на возделанной земле. Нельзя ему есть и зерна, которые выросли без обработки земли, но не дозрели. Кроме того, ванапрастхе не следует питаться зерном, приготовленным на огне. Поистине, он должен есть только то, что созрело на солнце.

Для грихастх и брахмачари сыроедение будет относится к нерекомендованным шастрами аскезам.

----------


## Evgenui

Это видно игра ума такая.Угошайтесь это прасадам.Да нет я сыроед.Блокировка одним словом.Не вообще , но местами.Наш идеал Кришна и похоже он не сыроед.С кармической же точки зрения сыроедение очень полезно - это факт.

----------


## АкхилаРасаАмритаДаса

АБСОЛЮТНО согласен с Вами ,диди...в конечном счете, можно просто почтить ПРАСАДАМ(лучше МАХАпрасадам от Божеств), съев маленький кусочек..Прасадам-МИЛОСТЬ,не еда..а заполнить желудок можно своего приготовления и предложения Учителю "сыроедского"Прасада..или ,как верно замечают другие бхакты,после санкиртана уходить "из-за стола"..удачи на Пути!

----------


## Виктор_

> Нашел такое вот мнение о сыроедении.Как прокомментируете?


Есть такой не мало известный персонаж - Джерико Санфайер


15 лет шел к бритарианству ( питается праной )
без молока естественно шел

----------


## Марк

Харе Кришна.
Примите мои поклоны.
Вся Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
Дорогие преданные-сыроеды, те кто будет в Новогоднюю ночь в Храме на Полежаевской - есть возможность вместе вкусить сыроедческий прасад.
Приходите и приносите с собой свежие фрукты и овощи, будем вас ждать.
Тел. для связи - 8 917 590 95 11

----------


## Диляра

Уважаемый Krishna Parishat das, пока насмешками и критикой в этой теме занимаетесь только Вы! Хочу напомнить, что тема называется Преданные-сыроеды отзовитесь.
 Остальным сыроедам очень рекомендую посмотреть на ютубе канал сыроеда Dennis Tuvia, который пробыл на сыроедном питании много лет, вырастил на нем четверых детей и сейчас пришел к выводу, что оно вовсе не так и полезно. Если вы посмотрите все его видео поймете почему он пришел к таким выводам. Вообщем в любом случае рекомендую, чтоб не относиться к сыроедению с фанатизмом, а делать все обдуманно.
 Ссылка на его канал  http://www.youtube.com/user/sinnedsystems/videos

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Харе Кришна преданные, тему не читал, задам вопрос, сыроеды от слова сыр или сырая пища?

----------


## Марк

Сырая растительная пища

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вся Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
> Дорогие преданные-сыроеды, те кто будет в Новогоднюю ночь в Храме на Полежаевской - есть возможность вместе вкусить сыроедческий прасад.
> Приходите и приносите с собой свежие фрукты и овощи, будем вас ждать.


Это звучит, вроде, вполне безобидно, да? 

Дорогие преданные, не ради дискуссии, но ради вашего здоровья. Нам с мужем постоянно приходится выслушивать исповедь преданных, которые погубили своё здоровье, практикуя т.н. "сыроедение". Особенно это проявлено в западных странах, где эксперименты с "сыроедением" начались давно. Теперь и в России преданные вовлечены в этот убийственный эксперимент. Всё это является результатом нежелательного общения с карми, которое проявлено посредством интернета.

Пожалуйста, не губите своё тело, которое нужно нам для служения Шриле Прабхупаде; он был бы очень расстроен, узнав, сколько преданных пострадали из-за своего невежества.
Некоторые преданные, у которых здоровье покрепче, могут восстановиться, другие безвозвратно теряют своё пищеварение и тают на глазах.
 На днях одна девушка обратилась с жалобой на то, что теперь у неё не переваривается никакая пища, ни сырая, ни варёная. На сырую пищу у неё развилась ещё и аллергия. Она беременная, но практически ничего не может кушать. Это результат экспериментов её мужа, который привлёк её идеей "сыроедения".
я знаю, что и доктора Аюрведы всё чаще сталкиваются с такими случаями из жизни преданных.

Тема "сыроедения" не должна оставлять нас равнодушными, поскольку она разрушает тела преданных, и мы должны говорить им об том.

Дискутировать на эту тему я не буду. Просто написала тут из чувства долга.
Мои поклоны всем вайшнавам. Джая Прабхупада!


_Шрила Прабхупада:Причиной той или иной болезни является насилие на законами природы._

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Сырая растительная пища


к какой категории меня отнести если я ем и сырую и приготовленную на огне пищу?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> к какой категории меня отнести если я ем и сырую и приготовленную на огне пищу?


Если вы - преданный, то вы - *Прасадоед*. 
 :smilies:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Если вы - преданный, то вы - *Прасадоед*. 
> По другому не обуславливайтесь, это не благоприятно


так точно )

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Уважаемые модераторы форума, непонятно, по каким критериям эта тема оказалась в разделе "Здоровый образ жизни"? Если она не имеет никакого отношения к здоровью ни с позиции Аюрведической, ни  с позиции  конвенциональной медицины? 
Мне кажется, её место в рекламных объявлениях.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Уважаемые модераторы форума, непонятно, по каким критериям эта тема оказалась в разделе "Здоровый образ жизни"? Если она не имеет никакого отношения к здоровью ни с позиции Аюрведической, ни  с позиции  конвенциональной медицины? 
> Мне кажется, её место в рекламных объявлениях.


Почему же, с помощью сыроедения можно вылечится от всяких болезней.У меня у знакомого бородавки пропали.Правда он месяца три сыроедил.Потом когда болезнь прошла,он снова начал обычно питаться.

----------


## Варган

> Всё это является результатом нежелательного общения с карми, которое проявлено посредством интернета.


Преданным-сыроедам надо пообщаться с моим тестем, преданным, который прошёл 5 лет веганосыроедения и сейчас ругает его, поскольку здоровье спустя эти 5 лет стало хуже, развился дефицит витамина B12, а временное улучшение после 1-3 лет сыроедения - это только временно.
Мои поклоны всем преданным Господа.

----------


## Дамир

Правильнее будет называть : *Недоеды )))*

----------


## Диляра

Товарищи несыроеды, своей критикой вы ничего не добьетесь! Эта тема для сыроедов, которые тут делятся своим опытом, в том числе и НЕГАТИВНЫМ. Если ваша критика ничем неаргументированна и неподтверждена личным опытом, то она будет просто бесполезной. Не надо устраивать из темы балаган. А реально полезную ссылку, которую я дала про человека который много лет был сыроедом и пришел к выводу, что оно не полезно, вы своим спамом просто утопили!



> Остальным сыроедам очень рекомендую посмотреть на ютубе канал сыроеда Dennis Tuvia, который пробыл на сыроедном питании много лет, вырастил на нем четверых детей и сейчас пришел к выводу, что оно вовсе не так и полезно. Если вы посмотрите все его видео поймете почему он пришел к таким выводам. Вообщем в любом случае рекомендую, чтоб не относиться к сыроедению с фанатизмом, а делать все обдуманно.
>  Ссылка на его канал  http://www.youtube.com/user/sinnedsystems/videos

----------


## Диляра

Kasturika d.d., будет здорово, если вы попросите тех преданных сыроедов, которые загубили свое здоровье на этом питании не прятаться по углам и молчать в тряпочку, а описать здесь свой негативный опыт и тогда это будет действительно эффективно и заставит многих пересмотреть свое отношение к питанию.
 А пока я вижу только одних фанатичных людей, которые пытаются научить других фанатичных людей, как надо правильно фанатеть... Без обид.

----------


## Марк

Ммм-да.
Кроме доброй улыбки - здесь больше ничего не испытываешь.
Харе Кришна.
---------------------
 PS.
Опыт сыроедения 3 года.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> попросите тех преданных сыроедов, которые загубили свое здоровье на этом питании не прятаться по углам и молчать в тряпочку, а описать здесь свой негативный опыт и тогда это будет действительно эффективно и заставит многих пересмотреть свое отношение к питанию.


Дело в том, что точно так же при желании можно найти людей, которые загубили свое здоровье на вегетарианстве  :smilies:  Сидели там на макаронах и картошке или еще чего-нибудь... Фанатиков хватает, Вы совершенно правы.
Но обмен негативным опытом конечно тоже полезен, чтобы не вляпаться в те же ошибки.

----------


## Варган

> Ммм-да.
> Кроме доброй улыбки - здесь больше ничего не испытываешь.
> Харе Кришна.
> ---------------------
>  PS.
> Опыт сыроедения 3 года.


Харе Кришна, Прабху! Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Волей судьбы мне приходится "ишварить" в местной группе сыроедов Вконтакте. Не знаю, правильно ли я поступил, но я там запретил рекламировать пользу сыроедения тем, у кого стаж сыроедения меньше 10-12 лет. Таких "стажистов" в сыроедении, да ещё и с положительным опытом, пока у нас не нашлось.

Личный опыт сыроедства у меня - около 3 лет 5 месяцев, с марта 2010 по июль-август 2013.

----------


## Варган

Один мой друг преданный недавно решил перейти на сыроедение, начитавшись рекламных сыроедческих книг про безслизистую диету и получив сангу с сыроедами. Я рассказал ему про свой живой опыт и опыт многочисленных друзей сыроедов, дал почитать вот это интервью Назарии - http://vk.com/doc85409828_283140485 , и - джай Шри Кришна! - он отказался от своей затеи.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

я вот никак не могу понять, зачем что-то придумывать? сыроедство и прочее? Зачем?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Kasturika d.d., будет здорово, если вы попросите тех преданных сыроедов, которые загубили свое здоровье на этом питании не прятаться по углам и молчать в тряпочку, а описать здесь свой негативный опыт и тогда это будет действительно эффективно


Эти преданные живут в Германии и Италии, поэтому на русскоязычном форуме не напишут. 
Кстати, и русских тоже уже много покалеченных, не обязательно их тут подкарауливать, достаточно поговорить с докторами, к которым они обращаются. Докторам они рассказывают всё как есть, не стесняясь. На форумах не каждый решиться рассказать, как у него после "сыроедения" выпали зубы, волосы, развилась анорексия или язва желудка: http://supersyroed.mybb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=1592



Кстати, для обсуждения этого безобразия есть уже горячая тема на форуме: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...622#post124622
К чему рекламировать "сыроубивание" в теме "Здоровый образ жизни", не понимаю.

----------


## Марк

Варган,Харе Кришна.
Если вы не боитесь дискуссии со мной, оставьте мне свой телефон. Я вам перезвоню. Писать я не люблю. Мне интересно пообщаться с вами. 
Ваш слуга, Марк.

----------


## Марк

Спасибо, Варган Прабху.
Обязательно перезвоню.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> я вот никак не могу понять, зачем что-то придумывать? сыроедство и прочее? Зачем?


Люди бывают разные. Кому то дали лопату и он копает отсюда и до обеда, без разговоров. Для кого-то это неприемлемо, ему надо разобраться, понять и, возможно, найти лучший способ.

----------


## Марк

Отдам бесплатно преданным-сыроедам Зеленую гречку.
Гречка Алтайская, сентябрь 2015 года, крупная. Гречки много -25 кг.
Самовывоз из Москвы.
Тел: 8 917 590 95 11
Харе Кришна.

----------


## Варган

Смертельная опасность веганизма и вегано-сыроедения - 
https://translate.google.ru/translat...230&edit-text=

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Аааааааааааа, ужасы какие  :swoon:  а я уже почти стал веганом  :biggrin1:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Кстати, в изначальном тексте Конституции ИСККОН, утвержденной Шрилой Прабхупадой, говорится

_3. To popularize the vegetable-grain diet under approved methods in order that full value of protein, carbohydrate, fat and vitamin benefit may be derived therefrom._

В русском переводе это превратилось в

_3. Популяризировать вегетарианское питание, опираясь на испытанные методы, так чтобы оно давало все необходимое количество протеинов, углеводов, жиров и витаминов._

То есть налицо страшный заговор против русскоязычных веганов  :tongue:

----------


## Варган

> Аааааааааааа, ужасы какие  а я уже почти стал веганом


Гокуланатх Прабху, конечно в интерпретации Гугл-переводчика это выглядит как забавный текст, но за каждым случаем стоят реальные страдания обманутых людей и каждый считал, что у него-то всё получится. Можно посмотреть оригинал на английском здесь - http://naturalhygienesociety.org/diet3.html

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Варган прабху, Вы же сами понимаете, что даже если найти 100 таких случаев, это еще ничего не доказывает, потому что это однобокое исследование. Сторонники веганства, сыроедения или еще какого-то образа жизни найдут 100 случаев, подтверждающих их теории. 

Чтобы реально сделать какие то выводы, надо набирать достаточно большую группу людей (причем очень разных людей), делить на подгруппы, заставлять соблюдать какую-то проверяемую диету и наблюдать лет эдак 50, сравнивая с контрольной подгруппой... а потом еще наблюдать их детей и внуков. Тогда можно будет делать более-менее достоверные выводы. Это просто нереально, поэтому всё эти "опровержения" просто ненаучны.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Варган прабху, Вы же сами понимаете, что даже если найти 100 таких случаев, это еще ничего не доказывает, потому что это однобокое исследование. Сторонники веганства, сыроедения или еще какого-то образа жизни найдут 100 случаев, подтверждающих их теории. 
> 
> Чтобы реально сделать какие то выводы, надо набирать достаточно большую группу людей (причем очень разных людей), делить на подгруппы, заставлять соблюдать какую-то проверяемую диету и наблюдать лет эдак 50, сравнивая с контрольной подгруппой... а потом еще наблюдать их детей и внуков. Тогда можно будет делать более-менее достоверные выводы. Это просто нереально, поэтому всё эти "опровержения" просто ненаучны.


Забавно, некоторые преданные защищают сомнительные и неавторитетные способы "быть здоровым", не отвечая за здоровье преданных и за свои слова даже)) Тогда не будет ли более честным поступком *самому* перейти на СЕ и показать своим примером, что тут все заблуждаются, кроме них?  :smilies: 
Будет научный эксперимент?

----------


## Пранешвари деви даси

У нас есть пример "гуру" сыроедения Изюма, с подачи которого многие стали даже моносыроедами. 
Почитайте что стало с ним, его семьей и что он сейчас ест, кому интересно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У нас есть пример "гуру" сыроедения Изюма, с подачи которого многие стали даже моносыроедами. 
> Почитайте что стало с ним, его семьей и что он сейчас ест, кому интересно.


Очень печальная история про них, жалко жену и детей((
http://inn-a.ru/realnost-syromonoedeniya/

----------


## Варган

> У нас есть пример "гуру" сыроедения Изюма, с подачи которого многие стали даже моносыроедами. 
> Почитайте что стало с ним, его семьей и что он сейчас ест, кому интересно.


Новички сыроедения даже не знают, наверное, кто такой Изюм. А это был в своё время "Гуру" сыромоноедения, с большой буквы, подобный льву, полстраны вдохновил на "божественное" сыро-моно-едное питание и спорт. В итоге он публично выразил смирение перед Богом: мол, не я придумал законы питания, плетью обуха не перешибёшь, сыроедение - это растянутая во времени голодовка.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Новички сыроедения даже не знают, наверное, кто такой Изюм. А это был в своё время "Гуру" сыромоноедения, с большой буквы, подобный льву, полстраны вдохновил на "божественное" сыро-моно-едное питание и спорт. В итоге он публично выразил смирение перед Богом: мол, не я придумал законы питания, плетью обуха не перешибёшь, сыроедение - это растянутая во времени голодовка.


Я подумал, что он утвердил диету питания одним изюмом.Поэтому его прозвали Изюм? :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:

----------


## Пранешвари деви даси

В итоге он публично выразил смирение перед Богом

Шутите? Ничего он не выражал. Оскорбитель и матершинник. Это его и сгубило.

----------


## Варган

> В итоге он публично выразил смирение перед Богом
> 
> Шутите? Ничего он не выражал.





> Знаменитый популяризатор сыроедения и "качок" Изюм (Александр Елисеев) после 6 лет сыроедения писал:
> 
> "А вы помните дарагие граждане и гражданки, сколько раз я писал о том, шта СМЕ [сыромоноедение] круче любога голода? 
> 
> Шта на голоде можно прожить от силы месяц, а на СМЕ годами, конечно проходя турбулентности кризав, но зато вычищая плоть по самое немагу. Но ведь эта СМЕедная голодовка должа была рано или поздна закончится, по наивняку души я полагал шта закончится она неким чудным образом, перерожденным ЖКТ и пр которое позволит таки жить на первозданном расьтительном живом аки раньше жилось на копре с падалью, только конечно не имея всех тех разрушительных последствий, шо несет эта цивилизованная пишша телу. *Но в самый последний момент я наконец понял, што усилием воли даже помноженным на долгие годы: ...(цензура)... и камень в воду не превратишь,* *короче то что создано таким каким создано не мной, то мне и не переделать*".
> 
> Где-то он также писал, что после 6 лет сыромоноедения ему было трудно нажать педаль газа в автомобиле, хотя в первые годы сыромоноедного питания он нормально поднимал 200-килограммовую штангу в жиме лёжа.


Правда, Изюм (Александр Елисеев) стал изобретать вместо сыроедения какую-то новую "турбо-жрачку" на основе квашения, но рецепт её пока не раскрыл, чтобы снова не завести ненароком людей в тупик. Он считает теперь, что для того, чтобы советовать людям, нужно очень долгое время опробовать на себе.

----------


## Пранешвари деви даси

Варган, это не та личность, которую хотелось бы обсуждать сейчас. Привела как пример.
То, что он ел сырые грибы и перегнившую еду и посадил себе печень и чуть сына не угробил это все известно, как и его угрозы жене и ..через каждое слово мат.
Мне вообще перестают быть интересными люди, которые ведут себя так.
По мне уж лучше бы он съел кусок мяса, но был хорошим человеком и семьянином.
Вообще не понимаю этого новомодного движения.
Каждый должен питаться так, чтобы хватало сил на служение Господу.
И согласно своей конституции.
Если мы в результате какой то диеты начинаем ненавидеть людей, болеть и гордиться, значит диета была неверная.
Надо смотреть не на начало, а на результат.

----------


## Дамир

Можно услышать о историческом факте, где целые народы питались исключительно сыроедением ?

----------


## Варган

> Можно услышать о историческом факте, где целые народы питались исключительно сыроедением ?


Часто сыроеды приводят в пример народ хунза. Но этот миф уже давно опровергнут, хунза вовсе не сыроеды и даже не строгие вегетарианцы.

----------


## Андрей А Кузнецов

Харе Кришна!
Очень интересная тема. Сам пробовал несколько раз недели две посыроедеть) как диета для укрепления здоровья просто супер. но я не про это
Так часто в дискуссиях по поводу вегетарианства мы приводим аналогии с животным миром, например, что у нас челюсть влево право как у коровы ходит, длина кишечника и прочее. Если гнуть эту линию то корова - сыроед - обезьяна сыроед! как с этим быть?

----------


## Дамир

> Часто сыроеды приводят в пример народ хунза. Но этот миф уже давно опровергнут, хунза вовсе не сыроеды и даже не строгие вегетарианцы.


Спасибо Варган Прабху ! Это всё объясняет !

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> Так часто в дискуссиях по поводу вегетарианства мы приводим аналогии с животным миром, например, что у нас челюсть влево право как у коровы ходит, длина кишечника и прочее. Если гнуть эту линию то корова - сыроед - обезьяна сыроед! как с этим быть?


Харе Кришна. Не очень понятно, зачем приводят сравнение человека с животными. У нас разный тип пищеварения, наше особенно отличается  от пищеварения коровы. Если уж сравнивать, то пищеварение человека наиболее сравнимо с пищеварением всеядной свиньи  :smilies:  Человек много всякого может переварить. Корова от мясной еды быстро погибнет.
А обезьяны часто являются хищниками https://touch.otvet.mail.ru/question/15395824

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Сравнивают с животными для трупоедов, которые верят в науку. Тогда можно привести факты о длине кишечника, зубах и прочих деталях строения тела человека. И так как они верят, что являются больноумными обезьянами, то сравнивают с обезьянами. Да и реально тело человека анатомичесми больше всего похоже на тела крупных обезьян. Ну то есть чисто для проповеди  :smilies: 
Обезьяны разные бывают. Некоторые виды полные вегетарианцы, некоторые нет. А что там они в неволе вытворяют - это другой вопрос...

----------


## Варган

> Харе Кришна!
> Так часто в дискуссиях по поводу вегетарианства мы приводим аналогии с животным миром, например, что у нас челюсть влево право как у коровы ходит, длина кишечника и прочее. Если гнуть эту линию то корова - сыроед - обезьяна сыроед! как с этим быть?


Корова - сыроед, да. У неё 4-камерный желудок и самое совершенное пищеварение среди травоядных, из единицы корма она может извлечь больше энергии и вещества, чем любая лошадь.  Корове помогает переваривать сырую растительную пищу сообщество микроорганизмов, которые живут в первом отделе желудка - рубце. Они вырабатывают все необходимые белки и витамины, которые затем перевариваются в нижележащих отделах желудка и усваиваются в тонком кишечнике коровы.

Другие травоядные, у которых однокамерный желудок: зайцы, лошади, слоны, обезьяны и т.п. - выкручиваются очень оригинальным способом: они практикуют копрофагию, то есть поедание кала. В толстом кишечнике живёт много бактерий, которые вырабатывают витамин B12, но усваивается он выше по течению - в тонком кишечнике. Поэтому животные-веганосыроеды, обладатели однокамерных желудков, вынуждены кушать свои испражнения, чтобы усвоить жизненно важный витамин. Стоит ли нам им подражать (у нас же тоже однокамерный желудок)?

----------

